

How I Sold a Blog for $20,000 in 8 Months - ndimopoulos
http://www.blogtyrant.com/how-i-sold-a-blog-for-20000-in-8-months/

======
sofuture
What an appalling and offensive use of one's time.

Make not-so-much money by providing generic content on a subject until X level
of popularity is reached, at which point you transition the audience into a
not-astounding paycheck and the web property into a commodity valued solely in
visits.

And the world moves on, nothing bettered, and very little changed, beyond a
tiny shifting of money ownership.

~~~
chopsueyar
This is the greatness of Google.

Information Dilution. Instead of a site with dense, focused, relevant content,
we can create hundreds of sites with watered-down information.

The more sites we have to sift through, the more money everybody makes.

Google has incentivized the web to dilute content.

------
kristiandupont
$20,000 for 8 months work isn't very much. It's not very clear how much time
he spent per week but it sounds quite significant.

~~~
GFischer
I always qualify "isn't very much"... for the U.S.

I could definitely use U$ 20.000, it's more than a year and a half of my
(post-taxes) salary here in Uruguay.

(And yes, I should look into consulting, etc. HN is a great way to nag me to
move forward and it's good advice).

~~~
kristiandupont
Right, I guess my comment might even be insulting to some - if so, I
apologize. I am in Denmark but I think wages here are pretty comparable to the
US for many industries.

But, if what you say is true then surely you should consider writing a blog as
described in the article?

~~~
GFischer
It wasn't insulting, don't worry :)

I always observe how living in the first world changes the perspective of
people... (latest example: " travel doesn't take a lot of money."
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601857> ).

And yes, I should :)

------
roc
> "Write a blog you believe in"

This sounds like the "How to Get Rich Quick" book that instructs its readers
to write and promote a "How to Get Rich Quick" book.

Where exactly is the common ground between writing something you _believe in_
and writing and developing a blog with the explicit goal of an optimal quick
cash exit?

~~~
enjo
I was a bit turned off as well. After all your going to spend EIGHT WHOLE
MONTHS on this. EIGHT! Think of it...two entire seasons will pass!

Maybe putting some more time into it will yield rewards that don't appear to
be sub-minimum wage?

------
PStamatiou
Or I could keep my blog and make the same amount in ads in the same amount of
time. :)

------
knieveltech
A couple things I was curious about after reading this: wouldn't a blog that's
just been handed to a new owner end up losing followers once the readership
realizes the old author's bailed? Also I'd love to hear any tidbits you'd care
to share on monetization strategies for bloggers.

~~~
noodle
depends. a lot of niche blogs don't make their money on regular readers, but
on the adsense revenue on organic searches and people looking around for info
they want. a lot of the techniques he talks about is similar to the process
people use to make that type of adsense/referral.

~~~
wallflower
> but on the adsense revenue on organic searches and people looking around for
> info they want

"Detailed revenue breakdown of a gadget blog ($61k in dec 2007)"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216960>

[http://selfmademinds.com/200801/income-breakdown-for-
decembe...](http://selfmademinds.com/200801/income-breakdown-for-
december-2007/)

~~~
noodle
i get a 404.

~~~
quickpost
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1Zw50qP...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1Zw50qPpoqoJ:selfmademinds.com/200801/income-
breakdown-for-december-2007/+http://selfmademinds.com/200801/income-breakdown-
for-december-2007/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

